# Need advice on where to buy AMMO



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello,

I would like to get advice on some good honest companies that forum members have used to buy ammunition. I have looked at Midway and also Cabbalas but either they had little to nothing in stock for 40 S&W or they were way expensive.

Anyone have a suggestion?

Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just ordered some 9mm 115gr Blazer Brass from GunPrime this morning.

I often go with Palmetto State Armory as well.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Underwood currently has a good selection of 40 S&W.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Home - White Birch Armory (White Birch Armory Dover, NH

Optics Planet: Ammunition | Buy from the Best Ammo Brands | Federal, Hornady, Remington, Winchester Bullets, & More! — 2,850 products / 3,635 models 
( just need to know your ammo prices.)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never buy from optics planet anymore. They love to sell you something, and then you find out they don't have it in stock AFTER you make the order.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I buy ammo from my local gun store. I know the store manager and employees. They like to take care of their regular customers. Lately people from all over the state will drive for hours just to find and buy only ammo. One of my friends at one store said that he doesn't like to sell to people who he'll never see again. After all they are not the one's keeping him in business. But they will sell ammo to people who buy a gun especially first time gun owners. They keep a supply on hand and reserved for those people and us regulars. 

Once this bullshit is over and ammo becomes plentiful again things will get back to normal. A lot of people don't even want to go out shooting for the time being as to not deplete their ammo supply. I guess the bright side of all this is that many people who wouldn't have even considered buying a gun before have now realized how important the 2nd Amendment is. Which has increased the demand for both guns and ammo. If the shit ever does hit the fan guns and ammo will be a valuable commodity even more valuable than gold. You can't defend yourself with a bar of gold or a stack of $100 bills. If inflation gets really bad money will be worthless just as it was during the Weimar Republic. You won't be able to buy a loaf of bread even with a wheelbarrow full of it.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

I’ve been preaching for twenty years on the wisdom of laying in a store of precious metals, i.e. brass, copper, and lead. 

hassiman, try 2A Warehouse. I recently bought some 9mm from them because I just bought a 9mm handgun. It’s expensive, but everybody is right now.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I've ordered ammo from sgammo.com for years now,,,
Always on time and exactly what I wanted.

Good luck

Aarond

.


----------



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

desertman said:


> I buy ammo from my local gun store. I know the store manager and employees. They like to take care of their regular customers. Lately people from all over the state will drive for hours just to find and buy only ammo. One of my friends at one store said that he doesn't like to sell to people who he'll never see again. After all they are not the one's keeping him in business. But they will sell ammo to people who buy a gun especially first time gun owners. They keep a supply on hand and reserved for those people and us regulars.
> 
> Once this bullshit is over and ammo becomes plentiful again things will get back to normal. A lot of people don't even want to go out shooting for the time being as to not deplete their ammo supply. I guess the bright side of all this is that many people who wouldn't have even considered buying a gun before have now realized how important the 2nd Amendment is. Which has increased the demand for both guns and ammo. If the shit ever does hit the fan guns and ammo will be a valuable commodity even more valuable than gold. You can't defend yourself with a bar of gold or a stack of $100 bills. If inflation gets really bad money will be worthless just as it was during the Weimar Republic. You won't be able to buy a loaf of bread even with a wheelbarrow full of it.


Even in the Weimar Republic, people who had British pounds, American dollars, or gold did well and could escape Nazi Germany till quite late. Today, diversifying assets is easier than ever. And rare metals are a weak hedge compared to a variety of international stock and bond funds, with at most a 5% allocation to gold making sense. Certainly, the last 50 years have not been a good advertisement for the returns of gold. In addition, a world in which the dollar, the euro, and the yen all collapsed due to inflation is not likely to be a world most of us would survive in, no matter how much prepping or how much ammo you have stocked up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

go to wikiarms and click on the caliber ammo you want. It will list tons of sights. That's how I found the deal on Gunprime a week or so ago. I bought 500 rounds of CCI Blazer Brass


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I would check with Underwood Ammo | High Performance Hunting and Self-Defense Ammunition1 and see if they have what you want in stock. They have fabulous a.mo and one of the few that offers full power loads in most calibers.


----------



## SkippySanchez (Oct 18, 2021)

"_Once this bullshit is over and ammo becomes plentiful again things will get back to normal._"

For the most part, ammo _is_ plentiful _now_. It isn't going to get cheaper except for the occasional or loss-leader promotion sale. Some hard-to-find speciality rounds take time to locate and when found will be expensive, but it's out there.

I'm all for supporting my local mom & pop shop but if they don't have it at a price I'm willing to pay, I'm going elsewhere. And it's usually going to be the internet.

*___*
_I'd give right arm to be ambidextrous_


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I have nothing but good luck with bass pro on ammo always lots in stock and you can order on line free ship to the store for pick up it’s works well no need to jump all over the place wait 2 weeks and you ammo is ready for pick up


----------



## SkippySanchez (Oct 18, 2021)

FWIW, I ordered 2500 rounds of .22 Mini-mags from SGAmmo Friday and got it Saturday. Free shipping, too!

*___*
_I'd give right arm to be ambidextrous_


----------



## Rhodester (May 6, 2011)

I have used this site several times.






Ammunition Store – Bulk Ammo and Cheap Reloading Supplies For Sale Online


Ammunition Store - Bulk ammo, reloading supplies and more. We have cheap ammo for sale for a variety of firearms. Buy ammunition online today and save.




ammunitionstore.com





Fortunately they are a 20 minute drive from me.


----------

